# Marry a dentist, make 100k, tax-free



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

The Philippines has 1000's of dentists, begging to come to the US. Many are female. It will cost you 5k or so to find them and get them here. Such a person can't be a dentist here, without about another 4 years of half time college. they can, however, get the same Pell grant and loans as you can get as a citizen, once you marry them.  They can also hire on immediately as a dental hygienist, making $30 per hour. So they will clear 42k per year and get 8k of loans per year, while living on 10k per year and sending 5k back to their families. They will not continue to do this beyond the 3 years that it takes them to become US citizens, but hey, you'll have made 100k.  Any single US adult can do this. If you can't figure out how to retire on 100k, you're a lop.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

At the end of the day do you cry yourself to sleep? I imagine you do.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Fourteen days later, he's finally excommunicated. I think that must be some kind of a record. 

Thank you, Admin. :congrat:


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

TY to the appropriate Admin.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

And I'm sure he's wondering, "Is it something I said?":scratch


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> And I'm sure he's wondering, "Is it something I said?":scratch


Many members think this is a frequent troll.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Grimm said:


> Many members think this is a frequent troll.


Yep. Just changes the name.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

UJ's my hero...... always working to keep the board clean. I feel I can speak for the group - we thank you as well as the other admins. :congrat:


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I always miss stuff!


----------

